# Please tell use your other symptoms besides DP/DR



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

So the question is what kind of other syptomes did you get when you got DP/DR?

Well now i have Pressure in my head, Weird feeling like something is burning my body or like very unpleaseant feeling in my body (anyone else have this because i think its allergy) and also anxiety thru day for no reason (i cured anxiety but it came back when i got i'll but i'm like anxiety free again its getting better again)

So please tell us your symptoms









Thanks!!!


----------



## ems211 (Sep 9, 2010)

Kitarist said:


> So the question is what kind of other syptomes did you get when you got DP/DR?
> 
> Well now i have Pressure in my head, Weird feeling like something is burning my body or like very unpleaseant feeling in my body (anyone else have this because i think its allergy) and also anxiety thru day for no reason (i cured anxiety but it came back when i got i'll but i'm like anxiety free again its getting better again)
> 
> ...


----------



## ems211 (Sep 9, 2010)

The other symptoms I experience are
- feelings of being unable to get my breath- hyperventaliating
feeling of adrenalin rushing though my arms
rapud heart beat
pressure in forehead- though not really a headache x I'm sure there is more!


----------



## Calculadora (Nov 12, 2010)

Deleted.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Does anyone else also get more pressure in head after eating food or lets say that the food affects them.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

bumpy


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Kitarist said:


> Does anyone else also get more pressure in head after eating food or lets say that the food affects them.


Nope, not after eating foot I think, I get it all the time, a weird soft pressure that's pretty annoying and scary sometimes


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Because i feel good when i dont eat at morning but after i eat i get a weird feeling in my body like a burning pain or a weird feeling (feeling when you cant stand still but its not anxiety or something) it feels like something is inside of you like it feels like when you are too tired to sleep. But all these reactions now happen from food. I'm sure its allergy or candida but every since i told my doctor about DP/DR anxiety she just says everything is just in my head even for those things that were before DP/DR.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

what about anxiety thru all day? darn every since i got ill symptoms changed. Now i actually feel better at night and anxiety goes kinda away at night.

Also now food affects me a lot. No matter what i eat i get weird sensation thru my body and also anxiety comes. Its just weird. But its getting better again.


----------



## Rusko (Oct 27, 2010)

When the DP/DR first set in, I had a terrible pressure feeling right in the middle of my forehead, honestly it felt like a dizzy/buzzing sensation.

Other symptoms:
-Terrible static vision (visual snow) like when you look at a tv screen where the channel doesnt come in, it looks all static like, thats what I mean.
- I find myself taking very deep breaths out of no where (this is cause of the anxiety, making you feel like you need to take deep breaths to get air)
- Obsessive thoughts, or intrusive thoughts.
- A very heavy heartbeat (I can feel it beating in my chest, and my stomach moves with each beat)
- Hypochondriasis, any little bump or pain I make it out to be a terrible illness or disease that im starting to get.
- In relation to obsessive thoughts, I also find myself searching the internet for hours about my symptoms (which only makes them worse)
- A couple of times a day I'll get a horrendous ringing in one of my ears that lasts for about 30 seconds.

Also I'd like to share some fears I've developed since I was introduced to anxiety and DP/DR:

-Fear of becoming schizophrenic or psychotic
-Fear of having a heart attack, stroke, or aneurism.
-Fear of hurting of loved one, which then turned into a fear of a loved one dying
-Fear of everything around me being a figment of my imagination (still working through this one right now)
-Fear of being poisoned or medicine hurting me, like ordinary tylenol or anti biotics I fear it will somehow have something in it that will poisen me or make me worse.
-Fear of hurting myself ( Have intrusive thoughts of hurting myself thought I know I never would)

Basically the list goes on and on, thought I know all of my fears are irrational, I just place so much anxiety to them.

So yeah...


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

So does anyone gets more anxiety or more pressure in head after taking certain food? I really need to know this. Because when this happens also other things gets worse but they go back to normal once it normalizes after an hour or so.


----------



## curlyradar (Nov 6, 2010)

Kitarist said:


> So does anyone gets more anxiety or more pressure in head after taking certain food? I really need to know this. Because when this happens also other things gets worse but they go back to normal once it normalizes after an hour or so.


i don't know about the food thing but i can relate to the pressure in the head. and pretty much all of the symptoms described. i think the most annoying one would be when i have those thoughts about existence it makes me anxious and i just feel like something inside me starts vibrating and if i don't turn off those thoughts then it's eventually going to explode. makes me feel like i need to scream out loud sometimes to release the pressure.


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

The feeling of pressure in the head/forehead is entirely normal. It's not your brain malfunctioning, it's caused by the muscles in your scalp and forehead. When you're anxious your muscles can tense without you really noticing, the neck muscles are connected to the scalp and forehead muscles, these all pull on each other and create the immensely annoying feeling of a tension headache.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Well the thing is that even i dont feel anxiety there is still pressure there and i'm not sure that why i get more DP DR or anxiety and pressure in my head when i eat food. Just want to know if anyone else experiences this.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

numerous near faints (low blood pressure on moving. I know it 's meant to be getting up but sometimes moving my head is all it takes)
 periods of weeks at a time where I am drowsy all day, feel only semi conscious. Hardly can keep my eyes open never mind concentrate (I feel weak but no physical muscle weakness, I feel I am slurring my speech but nobody else has ever mentioned it to me. Then again, maybe they wouldn't?)
 sometimes for a moment I hear or smell things that aren't there. I know this is very common and not really a worry (hey, 15 % of "normals" are with me)
 sometimes I itch up and up - no particular area - the itch wonders from place to place usually starts in my face, neck or arms. Scratching makes it more intense by far and makes the skin "feels" puffy and swollen. Once again it feels like that but nobody else notices so I guess that 's that.
 I get irritable something terrible, really quite aggressive - free floating ie there is no reason I can discern, just like flicking a switch. Sometimes I am not like this for months (sure I get irritable in that time but not crazy IRRITABLE) but then when I am it comes in bouts. Like I'll lose it three or four times in a week and afterwards I have to go stare at the wall for a while I am so blank
 I have an occasional twitch. My shoulders, rump violently move, my eyebrows wiggle stupidly, lipsmacking. It happens suddenly and swiftly, usually three or four times in short succession. Sometimes I am fine for weeks and then I get a week of having four or five bouts of these every day. Apparently there is nothing wrong with this so there. Ugh
 Sometimes I am permanently hungry for a week, then I stop eating the week after. I keep my weight steady but the amount of chalories I consume vary quite wildly. My metabolism apepars to be quite erratic like that. Sometimes I can gain weight eating next to nothing, other times I'll lose weight stuffing my face.
So in short. Nothing is wrong with me. I just need to get that into my head.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Does anyone have anxiety thru all day ? The thing is that i eliminated anxiety but now it came back after i got ill and had a panic attack again. I also took antibiotic which made things worse and also took benzo because i didnt sleep for 3 days. The interesting thing is that when i eat it somehow goes away but i get weird feeling thru my body (like something is nerving you inside from legs to arms inside...) Its really hard to explain. Anyway now that i'm anxious i think i might have also Lyme Disease, Candida , Hypoglicemia or Parazites.

Because i did have stomach problems before DP DR and anxiety and that was the main reason i smoked weed because it somehow "helped" relieve my stomach pain but few times i got panic attack and got DP DR and anxiety. I didnt want to take stomach meds cause i was always saying meds are crap and just mask symptoms. I think that i might have candida also which makes my symptoms worse and need to get rid of candida or whatever is also making me those physicial symptoms also. If i get rid of physicial symptoms i'll also get rid of DP DR and anxiety completely.

My DP DR are like gone the only thing that is left is pressure in my head (sometimes increases when i eat food) sometimes on the back of it also, anxiety again,weird feeling thru my body, sometimes i get depressed when i get anxiety back and DP DR sometimes increases but then gets back to normal levels.

I'm just scared that i'll develop other anxiety fears because i'm so careful now what i eat and whetever there is something new i can feel anxiety again even if sometimes i know nothin will happen. I just fear it will get worse but somehow i know it cant. I'm also on no meds.

I got from 0% to 80% free just using John Wort for a year or so. And yea this was marihuana induced.

I'm on healthy candida free diet for over a month now and its somehow getting better but i really want to know whats causing reactions to food because it makes my anxiety and DP DR worse and makes me tired.

So if i can eliminate physical problems also my DP DR will go away because i'm somehow used to it. The only thing i hate is frigging anxiety that came back.

So does anyone have similar symptoms?

Thanks guys


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

another bump


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Just want to ask how do you cope with anxiety and depression thru day


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Kitarist said:


> Just want to ask how do you cope with anxiety and depression thru day


Well I can't cope with anxiety, I just freak out a lot during the day, and as for the depression, pretty much the same, I feel like a failure the entire day, I feel like nothing's worth doing, unless I go out and have fun, that's the only way to stay away from depression


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll start taking John Wort again.

Wish me luck


----------



## BlackParasol (Nov 25, 2010)

Feeling sick a lot, often lasting all day (weak, shaky, nauseous, near-faint, chills, sweats, tingling, head pressure [in fact that's what it started with, that and fear], dull numbness throughout my body [feel like I can't "feel" things physically as sharply as I should], dizziness, chest pain, stomach pain)
Bouts of anger and depression, sometimes lasting all day
Anxiety, sometimes lasting all day
Pounding heartbeat
Panic attacks that take me a lot to come down from (and they often happen at random, or at least I usually can't find a cause)
Feeling like I can't get enough air (usually during panic attacks)
Feeling like I can't do everyday things because I feel weak (like typing, right now), or talking, walking, etc.
Constantly feeling like I'm going to either die or be very sick and end up in the hospital
Visual static

I find it both sad and also somewhat comforting that so many of us share the same symptoms.


----------



## BlackParasol (Nov 25, 2010)

Rusko said:


> When the DP/DR first set in, I had a terrible pressure feeling right in the middle of my forehead, honestly it felt like a dizzy/buzzing sensation.
> 
> Other symptoms:
> -Terrible static vision (visual snow) like when you look at a tv screen where the channel doesnt come in, it looks all static like, thats what I mean.
> ...


I suffer from all of this as well, and mine also started from being afraid of pressure in my head (that, and a freakout from drugs a week prior to that).


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you guys also suffer from depression like it feels like in your chest somebody died or something and you even dont know why you feel that way? And you start thinkin negative thoughts? it just weird!!!!

I?m taking john wort again!!!

Also on what kind of meds are you?


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

I would like to ask if anyone has also deeper thinking like you are on weed sometimes but its not so intense. Like you think so much that you almost see a thing or feel it (but not actually see it but you know what i mean).


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

Yep. Totally get the deep vivid thoughts. But I was always like, don't even notice the words on a page when I read a book, my mind turns them straight into pictures for me


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you also get like weird deep thoughts like just something random that almost "shows" in your head. It just weird i never had those symptoms until the panic attacks. But almost everything this is actually just anxiety.


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah, I've had thoughts become so vivid and take up so much of my concentration that I couldn't see where I was going


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Yea its like being stoned and you sometimes cant control them. The last question umm when you get those thoughts do you almost feel it also? For example if you get a thought about getting hit by a car do you almost feel it or it gives you weird feeling.


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

Can give me a feeling in the pit of my stomach, but I've never been that good with sounds/smells and feelings in my thoughts. Just strong imagery.
I believe that my mother can hear, smell and feel in her thoughts though. It's all about how you developed to think.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

I really hate depression right now it feels like strong saddnes in chest and i start to think about things i dont want and even if i know that its just a lie it still feels like depression. Anyone got any tips how to cope with this


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Just want to remind if anyone also has more intense DP DR or pressure in head after eating food?

Thanks!!!


----------



## mixedup (Sep 25, 2010)

ems 211, those are my symptoms exactly, with the added: my brain forgets to breathe in @ nite.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

I really need someone who gets reactions to food. Anyone?


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Also does anyone also feel like tension in their body like they are never rested or sleepy or just opposite sometimes.


----------



## thevoid (Dec 6, 2010)

Kitarist said:


> I really need someone who gets reactions to food. Anyone?


Yes I get this.. Not uncommon with anxiety.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh at least someone that has that. Yea i got DP DR from weed (i got like a lot of times this DP DR feeling and i got scared everytime i got this so i developed anxiety) now i have also anxiety symptoms thru all day like pressure in head and feeling saddnes or scare feeling in chest and so on. its just weird. Do you get reactions to any food? I get reactions to almost any food but they are always different eactions on different food.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh well i'm taking john wort for 2 weeks now and i think its making my DP DR worse but it does help my depression. Is it the vitamin B complex or john wort i'm not sure but i'm taking b vitamins for 2 days and i think its making me worse?

Anyone?


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Whoa this month is a rollercoaster for me. Sometimes i feel great then bad again then great then get a new symptom. Headaches etc... 2 months i had this panic attack when i got ill argh

Now i have reactions to all food even if its healthy. I might have candida or allergies increased so much.

I'm used to DP DR but these waves feeling of saddnes in chest and feeling of fear in chest are really annoying i really cant do anything in peace it just comes in waves. Being numb is also annoying and Headaches are also intense.

I dont want to go on synthetic drugs i'm sure it will make it just worse.

If i could go like 80% free of DP i'll do it now too i just need some time.

Also do you guys also feel numb in chest like you are empty? like you cant feel normal feeling in chest when you used to be normal?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

bump for this







someone please tell me if anyone gets weird feeling thru their body (burning feeling or annoying feeling) after eating food after like 20 mins. Or get more headaches or pressure in their head if food is sugary like fruit or normal sugar.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

anyone please!!!


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

bumpy


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## Patatat (Jan 1, 2011)

Kitarist said:


> bump for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the caffeine can spike levels anxiety and I wouldn't be surprised if sugar had a similar effect. Try eating more/less in a sitting and see how that helps. Maybe eating several small snacks through out the day can stabilize this dilemma.
As for me I practically starve myself when hungry at times. I don't deserve it

Other symptoms for ME: schizophrenia. anxiety. depression. insomnia. dyslexia. ADHD

edit: I see a doctor next week to run tests, ^I am not actually diagnosed with these^I just show some symptoms of each^


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Well its so hard to cope with saddnes that comes for no reason every since that panic attack and when i took benzo. Can benzo cause depression only from one pill ? Because when i took it everything was relaxing and i feel euphoira then i started to feel saddnes and every since then i have these waves of saddnes coming. Sometimes i think about suicide becauase i cant cope with this saddnes its so annoying and also anxiety.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Below is a breakdown of the symptoms I have. One of the key things to remember is that most of my symptoms come and go in a random pattern. For example, a symptom or symptoms may be present for days or weeks at a time, and then it becomes much less noticeable for days to weeks, or even months at a time before returning without notice, just the same as it was before. The only real constant is the constant derealization, which also fluctuates from hour to hour and day to day and week to week, but it never goes away fully.

VISUAL:

Tracers of light from light sources when looking around, especially from electronic lights or other lights in a dim environment. This symptom comes and goes through the weeks and months.

Inability to cope with lighting changes. An example of the worst is going from the outside during the day into my house or a building that isn't lit brightly. During the time it takes my eyes to adjust to the dim light, it causes some intense feeling that I'm fading from reality or fainting or something that I can't explain, but it's very unpleasant. This symptom is constantly with me.

At night when I turn off all the lights to go to sleep, I will see rapidly changing and remarkably vivid shapes and visions behind my eyelids. Other times (or during the same times), when I lay in the dark with my eyes open, I will get intense feelings that my vision is fading or that I'm going blind relative to the small amount of light that is typically present from electronic light sources such as my computer, alarm clock, etc. I keep a flashlight by my bed and when I turn it on, this particular feeling immediately goes away. This symptom comes and goes in severity level.

PSYCHIC SYMPTOMS. These symptoms tend to fluctuate more on a daily basis rather than from weeks to months. I call these "psychic symptoms" because I don't know what else to call them. There may be a medical terms better suited to explain these:

Feeling "spooked" or "creepy", as if someone were standing behind me, or if I open the door to my house, someone will be standing there with a knife in their hand waiting on me.

SLEEP SYMPTOMS:

This first symptom also fits into the visual category. At night when I turn off all the lights to go to sleep, I will see rapidly changing and vivid shapes and visions, sometimes actual images behind my eyelids. Other times (or during the same times), when I lay in the dark with my eyes open, I will get intense feelings that my vision is fading or that I'm going blind relative to the small amount of light that is typically present from electronic light sources such as my computer, alarm clock, etc. If I turn a light on, this feeling immediately goes away.

Sometimes my sleep is seriously disturbed for periods of days at a time, and then I go a while without any disturbed sleep. Usually I will wake up repeatedly with nightmares, or have intense negative emotions just after I fall asleep. Other times I'll wake up with a racing pulse, or wake up feeling disoriented and extremely depersonalized. --- The vast majority of the time these things happen within the first hour or 2 after falling asleep (often just after dozing off).

Non 24 hour sleep wake syndrome (a real diagnosis) where one week I'm staying up all night and sleeping all day, and the next week, I'm sleeping at night and awake during the day.

PHYSICAL:

For the first 1 and 1/2 years or so after my DR escalated, I had issues with irregular heartbeats on a constant basis. This went away after about a year and a half.

I have light vertigo that comes and goes over periods of days or weeks.

Stiff feeling in the forehead when raising eyebrows or stiff feeling in eyes with moving the left/right; dull pressure in the head.

Constantly dry/blocked nose, terrible sense of smell.

Some days, even though I've had plenty of sleep, I will feel an abnormal drowsiness (unlike a regular sleepiness) to the point of where I am functionally stupid (can't remember things, can hardly keep my eyes open, can't apply myself to complex thoughts).

OTHER:

Obsessive compulsive tendencies (rituals)

Certain phobias (tainted/laced food)

Extreme fear of pharmaceuticals as well as being very hypersensitive to most side effects


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Is anyone else numb in their emotions. When they arent feeling anxiety or depression they are just kinda numb cant feel emotions like empty or something.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Amelie (Jul 24, 2007)

Kitarist said:


> Is anyone else numb in their emotions. When they arent feeling anxiety or depression they are just kinda numb cant feel emotions like empty or something.


Yes. Absolutely. I really feel like I'm just a shell...nothing inside. I don't feel anticipatory happiness--like when my daughter was going to bring my new grandson here for the first time. I WANTED to feel happy about it...but I just felt nothing inside. Empty. That's it. (Once she and the baby were here, I was very glad to see them and fell totally in love with my grandson. But then they left...and it was miserable...very sad, very empty.)

On the other hand, I DO feel anticipatory worry/dread/fear when facing something unpleasant or that I think will be unpleasant. It's like the good stuff is off limits, but not the bad.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

ems211 said:


> The other symptoms I experience are
> - feelings of being unable to get my breath- hyperventaliating
> feeling of adrenalin rushing though my arms
> rapud heart beat
> pressure in forehead- though not really a headache x I'm sure there is more!


That is tension. The smimming cap effect, my doctor told me cos i had it too! The muscles in your neck tighten which pulls on your scalp and thus forhead. It feels like pressure, and anti inflammatory painkillers dont touch it because it is muscular.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

This is a really interesting topic and i wanted to ask it myself.

"Other times (or during the same times), when I lay in the dark with my eyes open, I will get intense feelings that my vision is fading or that I'm going blind relative to the small amount of light that is typically present from electronic light sources such as my computer, alarm clock, etc. I keep a flashlight by my bed and when I turn it on, this particular feeling immediately goes away. This symptom comes and goes in severity level."

I get this too and i thought it was normal because i asked my mum and she knew what i was talking about. For me, its like the room is too dark and then these slightly illuminated coloured blobs of blindness begin engulfing my 'vision' (even though its pitch black) Like you, I press the light on my phone and it stops it instantly. I try to get to sleep before it comes on again, normally about 10 mins of being in darkness. The other night, i kept my eyes bolt open to beat it and force it to go. It must have worked because the next thing i remember is my 7am alarm.

My symptoms when the DP began:

Migraine with aura every couple of days until i was put on preventors.
Muscle pain and weakness
Severe DR
Fever and uncontollable shaking
Substansial weight loss
Pain above the eyes
Pressure on the forehead
Dizziness and wavering vision, especially bad after excersise such as walking more than 10 steps.
Unable to look at patterns- gave all my patterned and stripy clothes to the charity shop
Nausia, sickness and stomach upset
And many more at the time.. I thought i was dying and went months without saying 'see you in the morning' beacsue I truly belived i wouldnt.
But you know what? I cant remember them! Thats progress









Ps. Looking at this list, if i were a doctor i would probably dignose stress. But at the time i was sure i had a pathogen.


----------



## Cacophony_of_whispers (Jan 9, 2011)

yuhseneeyah said:


> - anxiety, fear
> - i have visual snow, always
> - sometimes i notice a ringing in my ears
> - slight visual trails and halos


That sounds familiar...


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Can someone quote this if they also get feeling of fear or adrenaline or something similar in their chest for no reason at all thru day or food also affects them?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh yea do you guys also dont feel penis or when you have sex as you used to? It's like all those physicial and emotional feeling went a little number.

I also noticed that my personality changed i became less talkative and not so energetic as i used to because of these numbnes and depression that comes also sometimes i became really angry or eveyrthing makes me angry for some reason (probably because i'm fed up with it) or i feel fear or weird sensation in my chest that makes me really sensitve to being angry. Anyone else like that?

Anyway get cured people!!!


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Kinda thinking if i should create a seperate thread for reactions to food.

So after i head sometimes i get massaging feeling in my head,sometimes i feels like my eyes are crossed like i'm cross eyeing (the feeling), sometimes DP DR increases,Anxiety comes,Burning feeling thru body.

Does anyone else get this from food? Might it be increased allergies? histamine?

Anyone got any tips?

Thanks!!!


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Kitarist said:


> Kinda thinking if i should create a seperate thread for reactions to food.
> 
> So after i head sometimes i get massaging feeling in my head,sometimes i feels like my eyes are crossed like i'm cross eyeing (the feeling), sometimes DP DR increases,Anxiety comes,Burning feeling thru body.
> 
> ...


Im on anti-hisamines for migraine so I do not know much about allergies; However maybe its best to post a new thread to find out. Not many people complain about allergy like symptoms but i do know what you mean about the cross eye effect, that is probably something to do with how tired your mind/body is and maybe something to do with DP.

I had many symptoms but most of them have gone. It was because I was suffering from stress which youll find most pople on here are, if not all from the stress of the DP itself. The problem with chronic illness is that people tend to relate all their symptoms to THE illness, when normally we would just think, 'Ooh my leg feels funny' and forget about it. Thats a good thing to remember.

As for your other post, you describe it very graphically haha. I cant say i am sure as i was feeling this way for a long time haha!

Good luck and hope you get the answers you need.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Yea DP DR realy changes you. But not actually DP DR but anxiety and depression does it for me. Getting fear and saddne for no reason is really weird and annoying.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Can someone please relate reactions to food?

I just tried some raw cacao drink and in just seconds i got some of the symptoms (sleepy eyes feeling,cross eyed feeling,massage feeling in forehead) Got feeling of fear or nervousness in chest after 30mins or so. It happens to some other food also in fact every food gives me different symptoms but mostly every food gives me feeling of fear or adrenaline or weird annoying feeling in my chest. This feeling in chest usually happens after 30 mins or so.

So guys what could it really be? My DP DR happened from really high doses and got scared many times of those symptoms from weed and doing out of body techniques while on weed)

I'm also thinking it could be encephalopathy because weed is sometimes sprayed with pesticides and all other weird stuff to make it heavier and stronger.

Does anyone have same symptoms as i do?


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

So after the panic attack months ago (I got very anxious because my DP/DR increased because i had flu and also ate something that usually increased my DP/DR) what i experience is now feeling fear for no reason at all and later feeling intense saddnes in chest and wanting to cry but cant.

Is anyone else experiencing this? Or experienced it?

So now i have:

Depersonalization/Derealization (Only thing i had and got those two from anxiety attacks because i mostly smoked too much) I have to say this is almost gone but it does sometimes get increased if anxiety increases.

Anxiety (Feeling fear in chest thru day in waves for no reason or trigger also usually comes from food 30 minutes after eating)

Depression (Feeling intense saddnes in chest when anxiety goes away with no known trigger and wanting to cry but cant)

Both anxiety and depression affect my thinking (suicidal thoughts,what if thoughts,scary thoughts)

Anxiety came from the panic attack but i started to feel depression after taking benzo pill. Benzo made me relaxed and sligthly euphoric then later i started to feel saddnes for no reason.

How should i cope with anxiety and depression?

Any tips?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh well reactions to food are still there (Just got brain fog from snickers or from any other food). Can anyone relate to this? Really dont want to be the only one









Thanks!!!


----------

